# Acer Aspire 5920G: Battery Issues



## Naginata (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, there - 

Apologies for starting a new thread for this. I have a question about my Acer Aspire 5920G, which will be 1 year old on 09 March 2008 (this Monday).

I have a habit of monitoring the battery indicator light when the laptop battery is charging. As soon as the indicator turns green, I will turn off the power adaptor. This week I happen to notice how my laptop starts to go flat rather quickly whenever operating on battery only.

Today I noticed something else interesting. The indicator turned green as usual when fully charged (100%). The battery option on the Acer ePower Management also showed "Fully Charged". However, as soon as I turned off the power adaptor, the battery level dropped to 79% immediately.

Has my laptop battery started 'leaking'? Is it due to overheating and/or over-recharging? I tend to work extended hours from this laptop. Is it advisable to continue working on it with the power adaptor switched on throughout the session? I am not sure now if I have inadvertently shortened the battery's lifespan by switching off the power adaptor as soon as the battery is fully charged, and switching it back on again when it is almost depleted.

My laptop's power plan has always been configured to these settings.
1. Power plan: Balanced
2. Display brightness at 30% (on battery and plugged in)
3. Turn off display after 1 hour (on battery and plugged in)
4. Put computer to sleep after 2 hours (on battery and plugged in)

Need help. Thanks very much in advance for some advice!


----------



## sim4life (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, ur right. You've shortening the lifespan of your battery by constantly charging and dischaging all the times.
In my experience, a 6-cell battery with a backup time of 2+ hours is down to only 30 min after a life of 3 years with keeping the charger plugged in (and I don't think it overcharges the battery)
Just last year HP introduced a new kind of battery that was supposed to retain its backup time after a lifespan of 3 years. But due to some technical glitch (overheating/exploding batteries) this year, HP is recalling all the notebooks with those advanced/experimental technology batteries installed.
So u get the point. Always try to keep ur lappie plugged in the wall. Use it on battery only when in extreme need. :4-thatsba


----------



## johneasty (Apr 4, 2010)

I have same laptop and always leave it on mains power when using it. It is just over a year old and battery now only lasts 5 mins one showing as fully charged. Also from it dying after 5 mins it seems to recharge to 100% in 10 mins. SO in MY EXPERIENCE, if leave it plugged in all the time while using it it kills battery life.


----------



## Magic Monkey (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes leaving your battery in when on mains power for prolonged periods of time will shorten the life span of the battery. There's a number of reasons for this such as heat damaging the cells in the battery.

Here's a guide to optimising the lifespan of laptop batteries...

http://www.magicmonkey.com/laptop-battery-problems.htm


----------

